# What is the army cadets like?



## Juniorz (24 Apr 2013)

Well I really wanted to join the reserve but I can't because of technical issues. I'm 17 years old and I'm wondering if I join the army cadets will it give me a general understanding of what the reserves will be like and also will it better my chances of getting INTO the reserves when I turn 18?

What do you do? 

Is it mostly kids??

Will I be like a big weirdo surrounded by 13 and 14 year old boys running around and screaming?


----------



## Teen_Cadet (24 Apr 2013)

I'm a sea cadet but it is similar. From what I've heard, cadets is not like the reserves. It is however military structured. Which is better experience than none to prepare you for the reserves. I'm also 17, and since you are at that age you will probably have fast tracked training and be put into a leadership position. And so you would be acting like a role model / supervisor to te young kids while still doing your training. I would highly recomeded cadets. 

P.S. if the kids are "running around and screaming" then someone is a not supervising properly. Cadets has alot more discipline that that lol


----------



## chrisf (24 Apr 2013)

Did they raise the minimum age again?

Never mind, just read the OPs post history.


----------



## Juniorz (25 Apr 2013)

ok thanks


----------



## Cameron G (3 Sep 2013)

I was in the army cadets for 3 years and it really depends on the corps... You're 17 so a little late into the game (you age out at 18) It's not strict enough and there's way too much focus on dress and drill and not enough on physical things and marksmanship. None the less it is an excellent experience if you're looking to blow some time and get a wicked mark on your resume. Mind you since you're so close to aging out you probably wouldn't even make it to Cpl. (depends on your birthday). Drill is pretty wicked especially if you do DNC in alpha company at borden (ontario only). But there's also marksmanship (Charlie) PT (Foxtrot) and for you if you're lucky they could squeeze you into India or Hotel (2 weeks of your summer). So in my opinion it's worth it for the experience but unless you just turned 17 don't expect to go to ST... 

*Gun drill will wreck you so don't do it*


----------



## JorgSlice (3 Sep 2013)

Age out is 19. Not 18.


----------



## Cameron G (3 Sep 2013)

*Cough* Check your facts *Cough* http://www.armycadetleague.on.ca/


----------



## JorgSlice (3 Sep 2013)

RoyalCG said:
			
		

> *Cough* Check your facts *Cough* http://www.armycadetleague.on.ca/



I volunteer at a unit, I was also in for the full 7 years as a youth. You can join 12-18. You can join at 18 spend a year in and when your 19th rolls around you're "aged out".

But nice try kid.


----------



## Cameron G (3 Sep 2013)

Ha ha cute... I aged out at 18 and everyone I know aged out at 18. Unless your corps is different, did you even look at the OFFICIAL cadet memo that I linked?


----------



## Cameron G (3 Sep 2013)

*I didn't age out I left but I would have...


----------



## Scott (3 Sep 2013)

I love it when over zealous kids give a blast of shit to someone and then provide a link to prove that they are correct

More awesomer is when other pages at said link blow their bullshit right out of the water http://www.armycadetleague.on.ca/index.php/joining-army-cadets

RoyalCG...just stop


----------



## Cameron G (3 Sep 2013)

I admit defeat, tough opposition  no hard feelings, I honestly thought I was right...


----------



## JorgSlice (3 Sep 2013)

RoyalCG said:
			
		

> I honestly thought I was right...



So does everyone else is your age bracket


----------



## Cameron G (3 Sep 2013)

Ha ha trying to add insult to injury... That's pathetic, for a while I actually respected you. And with that grammar you can't be much older than 12, I'll tell you honestly I'm 15, left cadets at 14 because it got in the way of school, why don't you do yourself a favor and get rid of that overly confident attitude of yours and get down here with the rest of us.

P.S. Awesomer isn't a real word


----------



## Cameron G (3 Sep 2013)

*I just realized it was a different person who made the last post, but seriously no need to be a ****


----------



## Cameron G (3 Sep 2013)

Either way this fight is taking away from the purpose of this post, just do what you think is best according to the *19* year age limit and just think if the amount of time you put into it is worth it.


----------



## Scott (3 Sep 2013)

And listening silence it is for you.


----------

